# Week 7 harvest nearing scrog pics



## downhiller6325 (Mar 22, 2009)

well im changing my water tomorrow and adding enough water to last for a week and a half that way when i begin my flush i can decide how many days weeks i have left if any after 8...idk probably 9.....im also goin to cut there water back to 1 time a day the last couple of days that way they get a little stress treatment and suck up ever last bit of flavor....2 days befroe i havest im planing on putting thumb tacks in each limb under the last node.....and on the last day im not letting the light come on and no water up take....this will help with resin producton.....well tell me what u think heres the pics:

























ohh yea and im planing on saving this stuff for a while soo whats the best way to store it? after i cure it should i just seal up the jars until im ready to burn them trees?


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 22, 2009)

one more pic i just took since there on dark but i had to get a peek.....but dont worry the only light was the flash.....


----------



## jdmlove (Mar 22, 2009)

fucking nice bro that shit is looking great i wish i had that much space to grow in i would be one of the happiest persons around lol


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks...but my scrog is 22" by like 30" or so....but i know im goin to yelid quit a bit i just dont know how much?!?!?


----------



## gorilladave (Mar 22, 2009)

fucking nice
how big of an area is that
what kind of light do u use


----------



## Dirtfree (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice!! 
Im starting a scog, how tall is your screen from the res? How long did you veg?


----------



## cfazzi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice work, very attractive


----------



## Kickaakcik (Mar 23, 2009)

yoooo cool shit mannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 23, 2009)

bravo brother, well done scrog. very dense canopy.


----------



## Tricks (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice scrog! Never heard of the thumb tach thing, should be intresting.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for all the complements....i changed the water water to i add 12 gals so that will last me till the middle of next week than i will begin flush and i will judge from there to see when i need to get my chainsaw out and cut down that forest....
heres a little tast of a pic i just snap befor i wrote this:








Dirtfree said:


> Very nice!!
> Im starting a scog, how tall is your screen from the res? How long did you veg?


my screen is about 8" above the screen...i have a 400 watt hps and i veged under a 400 watt mh....my screen is 20"x30" or something like that but u have to veg according to what the plant does during flower....some plants strech alot!!!! i veged for idk like 5 or 6 weeks but heres a great link...this is what i followed:
http://forum.grasscity.com/advanced-growing-techniques/48363-scrog-method.html 





Tricks said:


> Very nice scrog! Never heard of the thumb tach thing, should be intresting.


i read about the thumb tack thing on here actually in the advanced forum it had way to help produce more resin.....the thumb tacks piss her off soo she thinks ive go to reproduce soo she makes more resin.....the leave the lights off the last day is antoher thing that does this....well thats what i said...soo im tryin.....


----------



## Tricks (Mar 23, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> i read about the thumb tack thing on here actually in the advanced forum it had way to help produce more resin.....the thumb tacks piss her off soo she thinks ive go to reproduce soo she makes more resin.....the leave the lights off the last day is antoher thing that does this....well thats what i said...soo im tryin.....


 
Be intresting to see if it actually works. Howlong you been flowering for? Take an upclose pic of a bud if you can.

You did a very good job, you should have a nice yield. I just use a supplement for more resin and flavor.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 23, 2009)

i am 7 weeks into flower...i made a post a couple of days ago and a guy told me to wait at least 3 more weeks and that was a week ago..but idk i think im goin to let these nutes run out than flush and go from there...ive made it this long i can wait if i have too.....im just kinda worried about the timing and dryin and well the curing process ive read about it but haven't actually done it yet soo thats goin to be interesting....how much do u think ill yield i have 5 plants up under that screen of green...


----------



## Dirtfree (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link!!
What strain is that?
I think the yeild will be.......11 and a half ounces.
Nice grow!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 24, 2009)

idk the strain because it was some bag seed...lol....and i grew a momma and than cut clones and thats what you see today


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 24, 2009)

not only are your plants very impressive, your area is really nice and clean. i love your grow, and envy it. man your grow looks amazing. 

what kind of light are you using?


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 24, 2009)

Skate Hawaii said:


> not only are your plants very impressive, your area is really nice and clean. i love your grow, and envy it. man your grow looks amazing.
> 
> what kind of light are you using?


thanks alot!!!i did alot of research before i started...thats the key!!! but myy light is a 400 watt hps agro bulb with a digital ballast and a cool tube....i also have a carbon filter and a 449 cfm vortex inline fan...i cant wait till harvest though.....like a week and a hlaf from today...maybe a little longer.....


----------



## Kine Sensi (Mar 24, 2009)

That looks super delicious.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 24, 2009)

Heres some more eye candy!!!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 25, 2009)

how much did you spend on the op?


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 25, 2009)

i spent about 1000 dollars on mine over a course of about 6 months...and im still spendin money...lol...but its worth it cause now i can do it again and i will be alot cheaper....


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dirtfree said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> What strain is that?
> I think the yeild will be.......11 and a half ounces.
> Nice grow!


11 1/2 ounces??????? What are you basing that on? 1 - 400w HPS in that little space and you think he'll be able to pull that much weight? If you pull that much weight I'm definitely doing a scrog next time.

That would be a remarkable grow for a single 400w HPS light.


----------



## Dirtfree (Mar 25, 2009)

just a guess..... look at those buds. 

What do you think the weight will be?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks great. Ya gotta love the Scrog in small spaces, its just so effective.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 25, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Looks great. Ya gotta love the Scrog in small spaces, its just so effective.


 
I would say 6 or 7 would be a stellar performance for that light. a QP is an avergae amount from that size light. So if you can nearly double that by going scrog you've done EXCELLENT. But to triple that would be expecting too much.

I am running 2 400w's and I'm hoping to get 8 or 10, but I didn't scrog.

Any way you look at it this looks to be done to perfection. Perfect size, perfect fit, very efficient. Good work!

+rep


----------



## Tricks (Mar 25, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I would say 6 or 7 would be a stellar performance for that light. a QP is an avergae amount from that size light. So if you can nearly double that by going scrog you've done EXCELLENT. But to triple that would be expecting too much.
> 
> I am running 2 400w's and I'm hoping to get 8 or 10, but I didn't scrog.
> 
> ...


I yield more then double of my 2 400hps lights. Usually around 600 to 800gr dry. 
Not scrog either and i veg nomore then 4-5 weeks from clones. I Keep around 3-4 plants under each light.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I would say 6 or 7 would be a stellar performance for that light. a QP is an avergae amount from that size light. So if you can nearly double that by going scrog you've done EXCELLENT. But to triple that would be expecting too much.
> 
> I am running 2 400w's and I'm hoping to get 8 or 10, but I didn't scrog.
> 
> ...



My last plant I flat scrogged I pulled 2.5 oz dry from. One plant in about 14x20 screen. The plant wasn't even in good health when I flowered it or it might have yielded more. His look f*&kin great compared to my first screen.

So far I have been impressed with the scrog technique very much. I am running a 14"x 39" dished (concave) screen now. I did not fill the whole screen this time either but I expect about 6 oz from this harvest. 

I think scrog is a great way to increase yield in small spaces. I would like to get 1/2 lb out of my screen on the next go. your right... 11-12 oz would be a lot of bud for a screen his size, but more power to him if he gets that much. I say...5-8 oz


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 25, 2009)

well i have 5 plants under that 20"x30" screen....i was hopeing to get at least an ounce a plant....but i think ill get alittle more than that i hope....idk if im goin to harvest at the end of this up coming week or wait till about half way through the next week....any suguestions???ohh yea i do have alot of time invested in my scrong...like everyday i am workin on it ...well until flower and than u just let the plats do all the work....


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 25, 2009)

if you want to store em, first dry/cure then mason jars in tha freezer...lasts for ever!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive heard about tht but doesnt that damage the trichs on the out side of the bud...u know defrosting it??


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 25, 2009)

neevr did for my homeboy...he had some mid stroed for 2 months in tha freezer and shti was like some super potent god weed!
lol.
its good.


----------



## Jobo (Mar 25, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> ive heard about tht but doesnt that damage the trichs on the out side of the bud...u know defrosting it??


Don't freeze your buds, unless your gonna make hash from them. Freezing buds will solidify the trichs, and make them fall of much much easier. Thus whenever you handle the buds, or break em up, you will loose that much more thc.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 25, 2009)

well i know it seems to me like it makes it alot more potent.

it smoked smoothe and everything.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jobo said:


> Don't freeze your buds, unless your gonna make hash from them. Freezing buds will solidify the trichs, and make them fall of much much easier. Thus whenever you handle the buds, or break em up, you will loose that much more thc.


thats what ive read.....but idk ive never freezed weed before...i just will have quit a bit and i dont want it to dry out and get shitty.....


----------



## Tricks (Mar 25, 2009)

Dont freeze your buds, after cure, store sealed in a cool dark place.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 25, 2009)

Tricks said:


> I yield more then double of my 2 400hps lights. Usually around 600 to 800gr dry.
> Not scrog either and i veg nomore then 4-5 weeks from clones. I Keep around 3-4 plants under each light.


That makes me more hopeful. I've been basically figuring on doubling, but I also figured it would help that light is additive and overlapping in the center. I'm looking at my grow (6 1/2 weeks in flower) and I'm having a hard time even making a guess at it.
I vegged 10 plants for 3 weeks, but the looked closer to what I would call 2 weeks veg. Slow starting clones.


----------



## Tricks (Mar 25, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> That makes me more hopeful. I've been basically figuring on doubling, but I also figured it would help that light is additive and overlapping in the center. I'm looking at my grow (6 1/2 weeks in flower) and I'm having a hard time even making a guess at it.
> I vegged 10 plants for 3 weeks, but the looked closer to what I would call 2 weeks veg. Slow starting clones.


Keep your lights close, use molasses and supplements during flower. Wait for the calyx to swell and become hard If you harvest to early you never get any weight and your buds will always be fluffy. I think those are some key things for yield. Good genetics is another, be picky...you wanna plant 10 cut 30 clones and select the best ones. 

Just keep those lights close, its key for big buds and yield. Have a fan blowing between your plants and your lights to get rid of heat. Hope you nail it man!! 

As for yield downhiller6325, man i hate to guess, but keep your lights close and let those buds get hard. You might surprise us all.

Pics taken today.One plant.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 25, 2009)

yea i want to wait till at least not this tuesday but the next.....i got some really hard nugs right now but the last couple of days im goin to drop the lights


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 25, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> yea i want to wait till at least not this tuesday but the next.....i got some really hard nugs right now but the last couple of days im goin to drop the lights


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I run an A/C in my grow room so my lights stay about 8" off the tops of my plants throughout the entire grow. I'm planning on upgrading to dual 600's for my next grow in the fall. I don't flower during the summer due to higher temps...just too much to contend with for me and I run my household A/C all day every day and have to choose between my comfort and the plants and I choose my comfort.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 26, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> Heres some more eye candy!!!



Hey there very nice set up you have. By the looks of these pics the hairs are mostly white, you want a brown reddish color. This will help determine the time needed to flower, the other is trics ; the shape and the color. A creamy white to amber color will indicate the bud is ready to be cut and cured. 
So, from the look of it a min of two weeks is needed to be done, maybe longer. But this is a good thing the flower will start to get fat and juicy.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 26, 2009)

those pics are from like last saturday....or sunday soo there lookin great...hairs are all turnin orange and sexy... i cant wait till harvest....just a little longer...ill have some pics up later.....


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 26, 2009)

well i got some eye candy of the forest.....by he way they look there goin to be ready real soon!!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 26, 2009)

well i got some eye candy of the forest.....by he way they look there goin to be ready real soon!!


----------



## Tricks (Mar 26, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> well i got some eye candy of the forest.....by he way they look there goin to be ready real soon!!


 
Its looking good, almost ready. Give it a little longer, i know this shit is killing you and you wanna cut it, but the wait will be worth it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

I also would wait at least a week more... if not two. Looks awesome though. It will be fun to see your final dry weight! That is a lot of bud.


----------



## 420crew4lyfe (Mar 26, 2009)

nice scrog perfect timeing im guessing 3.5 ounces just one plant right?


----------



## 420crew4lyfe (Mar 26, 2009)

those leaves are dyeing off i think it wants to be choped sooner then 2 weeks but gl 2 days idd say


----------



## kryptakrOnic (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice scrog son those buds are looking yummy! Imo give it about a week mabe a lil less


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 27, 2009)

420crew4lyfe said:


> nice scrog perfect timeing im guessing 3.5 ounces just one plant right?


there are 5 plants under there....so im think alittle more but thanks everyone....im waitin atlest a week......but probly no long it really is killin me ive waited sooo long...like forever!!this procees has taken my 6 months to get this far...finally


----------



## BlackHit (Mar 27, 2009)

Now's a good time to take a "tester" if you haven't done so already. Just a little taste to see where they're at won't hurt things too much. Good work!


----------



## ChipotleChips (Mar 27, 2009)

Would you be able to give some details on your setup? Lights veg/flower, Equipment, nutrients...ect

BTW your plants look awesome, gonna have a nice harvest.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 27, 2009)

ChipotleChips said:


> Would you be able to give some details on your setup? Lights veg/flower, Equipment, nutrients...ect
> 
> BTW your plants look awesome, gonna have a nice harvest.


thanks...umm it list just about everything in the post but ill type it again just to be a nice guy lol....ummm i have a 400 watt hps with an ebb and flow hydroponic system.....i built!! i also am usin general hydro for nutes and some dry kool bloom....for veging i used a 400 watt mh but i started my mother under cfls than slowly up graded to wat i have now...i have a carbon filter with a 449 cfm vortex inline fan....


----------



## ChipotleChips (Mar 27, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> thanks...umm it list just about everything in the post but ill type it again just to be a nice guy lol....ummm i have a 400 watt hps with an ebb and flow hydroponic system.....i built!! i also am usin general hydro for nutes and some dry kool bloom....for veging i used a 400 watt mh but i started my mother under cfls than slowly up graded to wat i have now...i have a carbon filter with a 449 cfm vortex inline fan....


ahh my bad, I checked the first page and didnt see anything, wasn't sure if you posted the list. Thanks for the info. Damn nice job on your system, your plants are obviously saying you did a good job with that growth!

I got a chair pulled up here.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 27, 2009)

ChipotleChips said:


> ahh my bad, I checked the first page and didnt see anything, wasn't sure if you posted the list. Thanks for the info. Damn nice job on your system, your plants are obviously saying you did a good job with that growth!
> 
> I got a chair pulled up here.


as i told u before this is my first grow and its been goin on fro about 6 months....and i actally started with 8 seeds out of those 8 i kept the best 5 out of those 5 i had one female....soo i revegsed her and she was sick and had a bounch of defficencys and shit....but i got her healthy enough to clone and cut 7 clones out of those seven i now hve my scrog that is made up of 5 plnats...the mother died of something idk...it was huge but anyway....my clones were sick and i got them healthy and than i put the screen in and begin the daily task of scrog growing...


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 27, 2009)

i just cut and trimed a lime well it weighted 6 grams.....soo i bout 2 grams worth.....the buds have amber and cloudy trichs...soo the buds i cut off will be dry by next wensday....soo i got soo chronic to cheff on while i cut down the forest and trim the logs up....is there a way i could make this like my grow journal??


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 28, 2009)

downhiller great job man! I can't wait to see what you pull off with that! +rep to u.
setup is so nice and clean! love it


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 29, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> downhiller great job man! I can't wait to see what you pull off with that! +rep to u.
> setup is so nice and clean! love it


thanks man i cant wait eather....i only have about a week left from Wednesdays maybe a little sooner...but probably not im tryin to get bang for my buck...well time and effort really....good weed....well i hope its good...lol....and a good amount....soo well see real soon!!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 29, 2009)

well i took some pics of my beautiful marijuana forest....im goin to take some in there dark time here in a few:


----------



## downhiller6325 (Mar 29, 2009)

well heres those pics i was talkin about u can see the red hairs and trichs soo good....i also took a pic of the buds i cut off friday....their gettin dry on the out side should i go ahead and put them in the brown paper bags and dry in there for a couple of days...or let them hang till the weekend...idk i read about the bag trick on here it was to mak=ke the bud dry evenly..bu i dont really know when is to early...i just dont want to over dry it...or under dry it u know...


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 29, 2009)

very nice grow


----------



## mediuseA (Mar 30, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> the buds i cut off friday....their gettin dry on the out side should i go ahead and put them in the brown paper bags and dry in there for a couple of days...or let them hang till the weekend...idk i read about the bag trick on here it was to mak=ke the bud dry evenly..bu i dont really know when is to early...i just dont want to over dry it...or under dry it u know...


That's the point of taking a pre-harvest sample. Experiment with your technique. Put half the bud in a bag...opening and checking it each day. Hang or store the other half bud somewhere and dry it a different way...perhaps in a mason jar, 'burping' it each day, or just place it in a warm,dry place out of direct light.
Compare the results....Then you're prepared for the main harvest.
However you dry them, try to move them as little as possible as trich will fall off, especially with rough handling.
If possible, place paper/foil/whatever beneath your buds, wherever you place/hang them.
A good dryer is a cardboard box with string strung through it...or several boxes, from the looks of your potential harvest (kudos to you man). You can get fancy and place a computer fan pulling air from a hole in the bottom of the box, with a respective air outlet cut into or near the top of the drying box. From the looks of you crop, you might want to use a Huge carton from a furniture removal company!
Harvest when 50%-70% red pistils ....The earlier the chop, the more 'Heady' the stone, the later the chop... the stone is more 'CouchLock'.
Hope this helps.

First post here....sorry if I've broken some 'protocol', have not read the rules yet (naughty me...)....

muA


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 1, 2009)

soo i know its been a couple of days but its been hell to get these pics uploaded but here they are...lol...i changed my water today to fresh water soo flush starts tomorrow.....i just hit a bowl pack of my own "brand" lol and i like it but i can totally understand what u mean when u say an head high...its a little damp...soo i know when i dry the entire crop i need to let them hang a little longer and set in the bag just a little longer...i think im goin to call my weed pappa bear......idk i think it sounds cool....and hell i think since i grew it and idk what it is and it was bag seed i can name it...its just a matter of days now till i need to get my chain saw out...i just cant wait!!!!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 1, 2009)

man those look so nice!!! i have a couple ? for u.. u mind if i pm u


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 1, 2009)

yea man go a head hit me up!!


----------



## ChipotleChips (Apr 2, 2009)

Your plants are sick dude! Nice grow, can't wait till you harvest.


----------



## kryptakrOnic (Apr 2, 2009)

Those babies must smell like heaven lols...looking good bro how much weight u looking at?


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 2, 2009)

well heres some eye candy from today since todays their first day of flush....i think wensday will be the day ther commin down soo probably sunday im goin to put the thumb tacks in...


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 2, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> sunday im goin to put the thumb tacks in.../quote]
> 
> 
> is that suppose to increase resin production?


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey, I know I havent been posting in here, but I've been watching all creepy like for weeks.

but as stated before me, thumbtacks? what does this do? I dont think ive heard of anything with those?


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 3, 2009)

this is my first grow....and what u are suposted to do is put a thumb tack at the last node on on each limb...and yes this is suposted to increase resin production...but we will find out her soon...heres a link that i got the thumb tack thing from and a couple of other ideas to help increase resin:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/169669-how-increase-trichrome-production-tutorial.html


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 5, 2009)

updated pics...3 days till harvest....i put the thumb tacks in today...


----------



## Tricks (Apr 5, 2009)

Think 3 days is enough to really make a differnce in trichome production ? Wouldent it take like atleast 5-7 days to see good results? Ive never done this so i dunno anything, but logic would make me think that it would take a bit longer then 3 days. 

The pics look good, take one upclose so i can see your buds and then take another one of that same bud right before you chop everything, should show the differnce.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 6, 2009)

idk well see i might wait a little longer...maybe friday...but heres those pics:


----------



## Dr.Boomer (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice looking buds dude, good job. How many did you plant in that??


----------



## Tricks (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking good. Good luck with your harvest.


----------



## Gaines04 (Apr 7, 2009)

+Rep for your patience...LOL I would have chopped those bitches a week ago... Nice


----------



## Freddie Roach (Apr 7, 2009)

how many plants do you have there? also again how long did you veg for and please tell us how much you get from all of that, dried weight please! 
Looking good though.
BTW. i know SOG means "sea of green" what does SCROG mean?


----------



## Freddie Roach (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry bout the last comment, dont bother answering, lol didnt see all the other pages, just read the first page, but please do tell us how much you get
BTW did you use the FIM technique?


----------



## Kash Krop (Apr 7, 2009)

I 'll go out on a limb & say you'll end up with 12-14 oz dried & cured.


----------



## ChipotleChips (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice grow man, really nice grow. Kept it solid all the way through. Should post some instructions on how you built your hydro


----------



## by1969 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is the screen absolutely necessary? and how does the SOG work with soil?


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 7, 2009)

I love it man Just absolutely love it!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 7, 2009)

by1969 said:


> Is the screen absolutely necessary? and how does the SOG work with soil?


yes it is a scrog screen of green.... not ssog sea of green....and u can do scrog and sog with dirt...
and i hope i get about 10oz hopefully......well see ill keep yall posted im cuttin tomorrow they look way more crystaled out today than yesterday...soo idk i might wait acouple of days like thursday...idk probly tomorrow....well see...and yea i useed the fim...but thats not how u get all the bud tops...


----------



## by1969 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool. I've read a lot about it since I read your first post here. I'm trying it next time with soil for the first time. i use those 5 gallon plastic grow bags. I have to keep em about 10 inches apart to allow light in. 10 plants. Maybe I'll add some more plants with the SCROG. Can't wait to hear about your harvest....



downhiller6325 said:


> yes it is a scrog screen of green.... not ssog sea of green....and u can do scrog and sog with dirt...
> and i hope i get about 10oz hopefully......well see ill keep yall posted im cuttin tomorrow they look way more crystaled out today than yesterday...soo idk i might wait acouple of days like thursday...idk probly tomorrow....well see...and yea i useed the fim...but thats not how u get all the bud tops...


----------



## by1969 (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats the 'fim'?


----------



## moose88 (Apr 7, 2009)

first great job im just starting my own scrog havnt got the screen up yet im jsut getting my clones started but you say you dont ahve to do any topping with scrog i have 15 plants in 4.5x4.5 the plants atary relitivly small wsenti flowerd on its only got to about 28 inches so im trying yo figure out how this works exactly with pulling back and flowering but again wonderfull job im using a 1000 hps and lights its colled with tube and its can sit about 8inches above the canopy as i havean a/c directin the room


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 7, 2009)

moose88 said:


> first great job im just starting my own scrog havnt got the screen up yet im jsut getting my clones started but you say you dont ahve to do any topping with scrog i have 15 plants in 4.5x4.5 the plants atary relitivly small wsenti flowerd on its only got to about 28 inches so im trying yo figure out how this works exactly with pulling back and flowering but again wonderfull job im using a 1000 hps and lights its colled with tube and its can sit about 8inches above the canopy as i havean a/c directin the room


you do have to top...the film method is wat i used....only one time...seccond is u plan on weaving 15 plants limbs through a 4.5 x 4.5 screen? thats quit a bit...but that will be alsome if u pull it off....

thanks for all the comments...today is my last day of lights soo tomorrow the lights want be commin on to help with resin production and i alsome unplugged the water pump that way they dont get any water...soo they drain there last bit of goodness out of there leaves....i got my chain saw good and ready to chop this forest down...i cant wait!!!!this is my last pics of my plants....i will take some before i cut them down and after i trim them up.....


----------



## HOZ (Apr 7, 2009)

aaah dammit man, I'm trying this myself right now and wanted to see some chopped pics... Yours looks great, very even canopy


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great grow! Can you fill us in on how you set up your ventilation some more? I see your using the cool tube but dont quite understand how your pulling air out of the room. Some pics would be great if you got the time im sure your busy right about now. But if you get the chance would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a 449 cfm inline vortex fan......thats wat blows air over the light bulb and alsom sucks air through a carbon filter i have......i also have a small duct booster fan that brings air from under my house and blows it in.....


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 8, 2009)

ohh yea i forgot i do have the light on today but i left all the fans on all night and all day today the temp has stayed around 60 soo that means ill get some purple in my weed....lol...


----------



## moose88 (Apr 8, 2009)

younever no ill be intersed to see also ive gone down to ten 15 way to many lol


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 9, 2009)

and the drum roll please!!

DRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

hehe =) can't wait to see them call trimed up!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 9, 2009)

well after months of work and preparation...the day has finally came...i was up last night with my girl till2 triming buds!!!!6 hours of work....lol....im soo glad its done now im just waitin on the curing process to set in....omg i hae soo much weed...lol....i ran out of room in my grow/now dry room for it all.....idk how much weight ill get i hope i can bust 8 oz.....well ill keep u guys posted on the dry weight..i cant wait o find out...but i got some beautiful weed...the cool temps worked and the patience paided off and gave me some purple buds.....im soo amazed it turned out the way it did!!!



before harvest:





just beginning work:





half way thee its about 1 in the morning:





little feather:





the last plant:





dank!!!!!





more dank!





finished product:


----------



## SayWord (Apr 9, 2009)

so what were the thumbtack results??


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 9, 2009)

i think i could tell a deference the next day after i put them in..but u will just have to try it...i will do it again though...


----------



## Tricks (Apr 9, 2009)

Now make some bubble hash with your trim. Thats the icing on the cake.

well done downhiller.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 10, 2009)

man i was plaining on it but i but the fan leaves beside my trash can and my dad thought i was just wanting him to throw them out soo he did....


----------



## mrPURPLEthumb (Apr 10, 2009)

Tricks said:


> Very nice scrog! Never heard of the thumb tach thing, should be intresting.


hey what were the exact size of your ebb and flow tray....

cuz im using a 2x3 tray trying to find the right amount of plants that will fit in my sog 

thanks...


----------



## roseypanties (Apr 10, 2009)

What's the final weight


----------



## Gaines04 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dude I say at least 8 Zones EZ. Nice work. I love Harvest Day.. It's better than Christmas..lol Nice Work.


----------



## kryptakrOnic (Apr 10, 2009)

Some dank as budds son nice shiet!!


----------



## kryptakrOnic (Apr 10, 2009)

Some dank as budds son nice shiet!!


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 11, 2009)

idk weight yet its not dry enough


----------



## mrPURPLEthumb (Apr 11, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> idk weight yet its not dry enough



nice man ...

im doin an scog very soon..
you got a real nice set up any tips/advice 

im gonna use a 3x2 tray any suggestions on how many plants i could comfortably fit in it ... im thinkin 8??


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 11, 2009)

mrPURPLEthumb said:


> nice man ...
> 
> im doin an scog very soon..
> you got a real nice set up any tips/advice
> ...


i could use 8 plants in a 3x2 but i have about a 3x2 and i have only 5 plants under there...ohh yea i forgot i wne t and got somee masin jars...me being a dumb ass bought 12, quart jars...lol.....there way to big...


----------



## mrPURPLEthumb (Apr 11, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> i could use 8 plants in a 3x2 but i have about a 3x2 and i have only 5 plants under there...ohh yea i forgot i wne t and got somee masin jars...me being a dumb ass bought 12, quart jars...lol.....there way to big...


really ... 
thats why i was wondering cuz in the pic its looks smaller than a 3x2 ..

im thinkin bout runnin 4 trays under a 1000w hps ... seem like too much for that one light??

heres the pic ...

thanks for the help by the way


----------



## mrPURPLEthumb (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry...pics


----------



## mrPURPLEthumb (Apr 11, 2009)

lol.......


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 11, 2009)

thats an alsome flood try thats what i want to get for my next grow....one 4x4 one for veg room and 2 2x2 ones for the flower room and the plants will be on a month cycle...my screen is a little shy of 3x2 but thats what i started with but it was too big to move in the closet....soo i cut it down....


----------



## mrPURPLEthumb (Apr 12, 2009)

downhiller6325 said:


> thats an alsome flood try thats what i want to get for my next grow....one 4x4 one for veg room and 2 2x2 ones for the flower room and the plants will be on a month cycle...my screen is a little shy of 3x2 but thats what i started with but it was too big to move in the closet....soo i cut it down....


thanks man...






so what were the exact dimensions of your tray???

ive been reading the al b fuct "2 week harvest thread" ... 

do you think it would be possible to do a 2 week cycle with an scog?? or would it be pointless and better to just do a sog ??

i would probably go with 7-8 plants per tray under my 1000w


----------



## djmendoza21 (Apr 12, 2009)

scrogs are the way to go man.
thats what i do.

my fav method is one plant one 1k watt in 4ft by 4ft.
dense and fat humgo buds.
takes time but is well worth it if your doing it for a non profit cause.


----------



## moose88 (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm thats a thought denialy takes time huh well i jsut started mine 8 auroa indicas under my 4.5x4 area with 2x2 screen 10'' above the pot


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 13, 2009)

ur goin to put 8 plants under a 2x2 screen...thats alot!!!lol i have 5 under my 22 by like 30 in screen...and i needed a little more room to let them bush out more....heres a great link that can guide u with all that stuff how many lights how many plants for ur size screen..it tells u everthing....uve cut down 2 rooms and i have 3 more and there all the big buds...well 9 rows theres 3 sections left...ive yelided 46.1 grams off of the smallest buds...soo i know i will get at-lest 6 oz!0


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://forum.grasscity.com/advanced-growing-techniques/48363-scrog-method.html


----------



## moose88 (Apr 13, 2009)

no imve got 3 1/2 ft wide and 61/2 feet long ways


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 15, 2009)

ok in all i yelided 5.1 ozs...a little under wat i wanted but i got over a qp...lol....i hope i can make all that last undtil the end of summer so i can grow next winter....ill get a pic of it up today...ive smoked about idk...at least 4 grams since saturday...lol....i just keep smokin blunts...ive never really been able top smoke an el of some dank....soo weve beeen doin it all week...haha...


----------



## moose88 (Apr 15, 2009)

its the best hahah congrats!!!! thats great


----------



## laserbrn (Apr 15, 2009)

moose88 said:


> its the best hahah congrats!!!! thats great


It sure is! Good job on this one, pulling 5 z's out of a 400w lamp is respectable.  Working with a closet you sure can't knock it.


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 16, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> It sure is! Good job on this one, pulling 5 z's out of a 400w lamp is respectable. Working with a closet you sure can't knock it.


thanks that makes me feel good about it!


----------



## CHICAGOFUNK (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice even canopy bro


----------



## bluecheesegrowinass420 (Apr 16, 2009)

killer shit dude


----------



## RollingJoints (May 2, 2009)

That was good looking at all them pics you best be smoking it downn. I will be soon in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Ray Fox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey downhiller this is a great grow! 

Check out ours when you have a chance! Rep!


----------



## derbysoccer8 (Jul 24, 2009)

i was told to put them in mason (glass jars) and freeze them until needed.
don't know,, but thats what i did,, seems to make sense?


----------

